# Two of this years Strains



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I have had a rough go of it in terms of popping beans. Have gone through about 8 that did mostly nothing. Been a lot of my older seed stock. Got some help from a friend who hooked me up with a couple cuts, one of which was my Larry OG that I lost over the Summer.  Unfortunately that cut died, but the other two have rebounded and are healthy now. One is Golden Goat and the other Albert Walker. Thought I would post up my first pics of this grow season.

Plan is to veg these out a bit, take cuts, and then flower the original cuts out and keep the replacements as moms.  
Also have 3 WiFi beans (OGRaskal I believe) in a moist paper towel, in a zip lock baggie on my cable box. As soon as those get tails they will hit the dirt. I believe they are fem beans....will be looking for a killer keeper pheno. Ultimate goal would be to cross my Larry OG cut (if I can get her back) with the best WiFi pheno.  

Here are a couple pics. Will be doing a Grow Journal as soon as this show is fully up and running.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh yea!!  front row!!!   Im chillen on a matchbox up here so nobody step on me please...   MOJO for the beaners...


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Oh yea!!  front row!!!   Im chillen on a matchbox up here so nobody step on me please...   MOJO for the beaners...




Lol...thanks JAAM. Tents have been cleaned and are ready to go. #letsfindsomeDANK


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice, Very green, GL HL.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

I won't step on anyone.  And, when i need to read a post from Hammy, i will  just put a sticky note on the screen to cover up his picture. Genius!

This looks fun Hamster, greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 5, 2012)

:ciao: Hammy, will watch if you don't mind! Down in front, JAAM :rofl:

Dman's pic is disturbing as well, yours brings eye appeal, Rosie!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

lol roddy, i must have been changing it as you were typing.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 5, 2012)

MUCH better, lol!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 5, 2012)

gonna watch these grow with ya Hammy. Been interested ever since i first saw TC's.

good luck and work those green thumbs!


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks peeps. First time with these... From what I hear they are Dank.  The clone fairy should be paying me a visit in the near future.  Will see what he sends me. Still hoping to get my Larry OG back.  Losing her kind of ruined my summer.


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh and Rose I don't think I will make it a whole month looking at my avatar... Kind of making me nauseous already... Lol


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I won't step on anyone.  And, when i need to read a post from Hammy, i will  just put a sticky note on the screen to cover up his picture. Genius!
> 
> This looks fun Hamster, greenest of mojo to you.


 
That is a good idea, Rosebud-it should end my nightmares-lol
Great looking plants (as usual) Hammy!!!
Green Mojo!!!

:48:

ODF


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

OldDaddyFedder said:
			
		

> That is a good idea, Rosebud-it should end my nightmares-lol
> Great looking plants (as usual) Hammy!!!
> Green Mojo!!!
> 
> ...




Lol...thanks ODF. I am getting rid of this tonight for like 2 weeks. Every year i use it and every year after a couple days with it I feel like a creep everytime I log on.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking good Hammy. Hope these grow into some monsters for you.


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy. Hope these grow into some monsters for you.




What up puff...glad to see you around bro. Hope all is well. I will settle for decent yielders of the Dank variety but always looking for a monster.  Hope all has been well my friend.


----------



## cubby (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice looking little ladies Hammy, I'll be pullin' up a chair as well. :icon_smile:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  :banana: :bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2012)

:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the B day wishes. Thanks for stopping by cubby, have not seen ya around much. Hope all is well bro. 4u I will take a hit off that thanks.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm in.  Green mojo Hamster.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Hammy :ciao: I had to take this pic and show you since you don't have your Larry OG clone anymore. This is the only girl that I got out of 4 beans that I bought. I have already taken cuttings from her. I am going to tie her down again when I set her in the flowering tent in 2 weeks as she is already pushing 25" tall. She will be under 2 600wHPS in the 5'x5', How much do you think she will stretch? should I flower for 9wks or more for 90% milky/10% amber trichs? :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm in.  Green mojo Hamster.




Thanks for popping in pp...I can use all the mojo I can get. Gotta get the rust off.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy :ciao: I had to take this pic and show you since you don't have your Larry OG clone anymore. This is the only girl that I got out of 4 beans that I bought. I have already taken cuttings from her. I am going to tie her down again when I set her in the flowering tent in 2 weeks as she is already pushing 25" tall. She will be under 2 600wHPS in the 5'x5', How much do you think she will stretch? should I flower for 9wks or more for 90% milky/10% amber trichs? :icon_smile:



She looks real sweet Hush...she will most likely stretch a bit. I like to pinch her a bit before I flip and make sure you have stakes ready to support her buds towards the end. Anytime I have the time to go 10 weeks with her I do. I have taken her from 7 weeks in an emergency to 11 weeks and she is best at 10 weeks...9 if you want the high a lil more functional.:hubba:  One thing I don't think I have mentioned about Larry OG is she actually gave up some good sized buds down low in the "pop corn" "sucker branch" area. I normally trim all that away but when I didn't she rewarded me with pretty nice buds down low. It was hard to get them enough light to become really good, but they got big and sticky none the less.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 6, 2012)

Subscribed! I've missed watching your grows Hammy. Your auto grows were what got me started growing...that was quite a while ago.. 08' or 09 I think. I think you'll like the AW, its supposed to yeild really well, and produce quality buds. GL, and I can't wait to see your nugget porn!


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Subscribed! I've missed watching your grows Hammy. Your auto grows were what got me started growing...that was quite a while ago.. 08' or 09 I think. I think you'll like the AW, its supposed to yeild really well, and produce quality buds. GL, and I can't wait to see your nugget porn!




Thanks for the kind words my friend. I feel like I have not grown in years even though it has only been a few months. 

I can't wait to have some nugget porn to show.

3 WiFi beans that had tails after using the paper towel method and a cable box have been put in dirt. Hoping to get a Hella Dank keeper to eventually do some crosses with.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 7, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> She looks real sweet Hush...she will most likely stretch a bit. I like to pinch her a bit before I flip and make sure you have stakes ready to support her buds towards the end. Anytime I have the time to go 10 weeks with her I do. I have taken her from 7 weeks in an emergency to 11 weeks and she is best at 10 weeks...9 if you want the high a lil more functional.:hubba:  One thing I don't think I have mentioned about Larry OG is she actually gave up some good sized buds down low in the "pop corn" "sucker branch" area. I normally trim all that away but when I didn't she rewarded me with pretty nice buds down low. It was hard to get them enough light to become really good, but they got big and sticky none the less.


Thanks Bro  good info. It will work out this time around that I will have plenty of room in my tent when I put her into flower so I intent to bend her over as much as she will let me so that I can open her up to lots of light. I get some really nice popcorn buds off my other plants when I do that.  I can't wait to see them buds growing :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2012)

Starting to see some good growth and the HO T5's are keeping them low profile. Out of 3 WiFi beans all three popped but only two look good. One is playing the role of window licker and probably won't make it. Also have two SleeStack x Skunk.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang! Those T5's are giving those a really nice profile  Make sure that Goat has room to roam in the pot. IME, one root hits the side and she'll start spittin' 3 and 1 leaf brackets and preflowering out. She likes her space, and if she starts misbehaving it might put you back a couple weeks trying to get her normal again. Don't worry, it'll be worth it.. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips...guess I will have to break my one gallon pot rule and order a two or a three gallon Smart Pot. She is bushin out like mad. Good growth going now too. Gonna take a couple cuts soon so I make sure I have a replacement for her come flower time.


----------



## oldsman (Oct 11, 2012)

My vote is you get the 3 gallon size.I've seen what you do in the 1 gal bags,stupifies me how you do it,so I would like to see what you would do in the bigger pot.I'll keep driving by now and then to watch you work your magic.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

oldsman said:
			
		

> My vote is you get the 3 gallon size.I've seen what you do in the 1 gal bags,stupifies me how you do it,so I would like to see what you would do in the bigger pot.I'll keep driving by now and then to watch you work your magic.




Thanks for the kind words my friend...I am going to order a 3 gallon Smart Pot just for the Golden Goat. Will see how it goes. Thanks for popping in. As soon as things start chugging along a bit I will start an actual GJ.


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey hammy-that goat is beautiful!!!-never thought in my life I would say that-lol.
How about the cat litter bucket its sittin' on-thats what I'd be usin', but to each his own.
Can't wait for a GJ!

Green Mojo for the goat!!!!!!!!!!!!

:48:

ODF


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 11, 2012)

"and the other Albert Walker"


hey Hammy :ciao: ,I grew out Albert Walker for a couple of years, great strain , its a stretchy thing watch out how long you veg.. it gets tons of bud sites with pointy rock hard buds.. Flower time 10 weeks- buds look and taste like candy corn or corn candy, those little orangish candies. anyways i hope you dont mind if i pull up a seat and take a trip down memory lane.. I ended up passing on my AW cut to make room for some different genetics..


edit: is Golden Goat related to Golden Voice??


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

OldDaddyFedder said:
			
		

> Hey hammy-that goat is beautiful!!!-never thought in my life I would say that-lol.
> How about the cat litter bucket its sittin' on-thats what I'd be usin', but to each his own.
> Can't wait for a GJ!
> 
> ...




I would be afraid I might grow actual trees if I used 5 lb buckets.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> "and the other Albert Walker"
> 
> 
> hey Hammy :ciao: ,I grew out Albert Walker for a couple of years, great strain , its a stretchy thing watch out how long you veg.. it gets tons of bud sites with pointy rock hard buds.. Flower time 10 weeks- buds look and taste like candy corn or corn candy, those little orangish candies. anyways i hope you dont mind if i pull up a seat and take a trip down memory lane.. I ended up passing on my AW cut to make room for some different genetics..
> ...




Thanks for the insight. I am new to this strain so I don't know about the Golden Voice relationship. I think Nvthis might know. Hopefully he chimes in. I will keep an eye out for stretch...so far the T5's are keeping her low profile and hella bushy.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Hammy.. I'd love to see you get this girl in a 3 gal.. But ya don't need to, really.. Once she's in flower, she's good to go. It's in veg that she's a little bitchy about foot space..

Golden Goat is the freak pheno of Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan. She'll grow beer cans all day in the right hands which is kinda unique for this sat leaner. She's sticky icky and smells like lemon candy floating in cream and diesel fuel. Potency wise, she's top shelf. You'll love her. I think DOS grows her also.

The Albert Walker I know is not overly stretchy at all. But you can tell she is built for tree status. Big, thick buds that reek of fresh tangerines. If you touch her and smell your fingers, it smells like you just peeled one (I know, everyone was expecting a bad joke there..) I think I just saw that tcbud grew one of these, too.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the run down bro...the more info the better. Harvest can't come soon enough, even though I know it's a ways off.


----------



## cubby (Oct 12, 2012)

:ciao: Hey Hammy, that goat is lookin' sweet. I'm really liking the structure.
Major Mojo to you :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 12, 2012)

lookin' good brutha!
 I heard that Albert Walker is a heavy yielder, so here's to fingers crossed for high quality and lots of it!

If you're trying new beans, I have some cherry pie ones for ya..


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> lookin' good brutha!
> I heard that Albert Walker is a heavy yielder, so here's to fingers crossed for high quality and lots of it!
> 
> If you're trying new beans, I have some cherry pie ones for ya..




Lol...yeah I read about your S1 beans...  Thanks for the info on the AW. Heavy Yielder is a positive for sure.


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hey Hammy, that goat is lookin' sweet. I'm really liking the structure.
> Major Mojo to you :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta: :2940th_rasta:



Thanks for the Mojo my friend...I am digging the structure myself. Love low profile plants.


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the Albert Walker that just got a transplant. This was so near death that I didn't think she would make it. She seems to be thriving now.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 13, 2012)

you wont be disappointed in the golden goat it is a real dank bud i havnt grown it but ive smoked it and it is awesome


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2012)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> you wont be disappointed in the golden goat it is a real dank bud i havnt grown it but ive smoked it and it is awesome




Thanks for the info DH...multiple people have told me good things about it now. I am psyched to try it. First I have to grow it though.


----------



## Lobstah (Oct 14, 2012)

green mojo hammy how much longer till flower
       nice guitar


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2012)

Lobstah said:
			
		

> green mojo hammy how much longer till flower
> nice guitar



Thanks Lobstah....maybe 2-3 weeks for the goat. 3-4 for the AW. Nobody will go into flower this year until I have a rooted clone for a Mom.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2012)

The SleeStack x Skunk and the Three WiFi beans. The window licker is hanging in there and should survive.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 15, 2012)

:aok: :aok: :lama:   C'mon window licker...  :48:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Oct 15, 2012)

The window locker says thanks for the support JAAM and Roddy.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey man, I hear this is the thread where I can see your Window Licker pheno?

Man, back in the day, we had a great TV Licker but she, tragically, got hit by a car.....


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey man, I hear this is the thread where I can see your Window Licker pheno?
> 
> Man, back in the day, we had a great TV Licker but she, tragically, got hit by a car.....




Yeah bro....this be the place to see the Window Licker.   Sorry to hear about your TV Licker....Dog or Cat?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah bro....this be the place to see the Window Licker. Sorry to hear about your TV Licker....Dog or Cat?


 
Dog..


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dog..



Sad....my cats are like my kids. If one got hit it would be a sad, sad day. That's why my cats are strictly indoor. They will live longer healthier lives.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

Some new pics... Seedlings are WiFi.  Then you have golden goat and Albert Walker.


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2012)

The cut I took from the Golden Goat is throwing roots so I can flip the Mom anytime I want now. Took 2 more cuts of the Goat and one cut off the AW. Flip should be in 10-14 days. I want to give the WiFi and SleeStak x Skunk a chance to mature. WiFi are Fem I believe. SSxSkunk are regular.  Pics to come..


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like you still got it Hammy,  very nice.


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looks like you still got it Hammy,  very nice.




Thanks for those kind words my friend. I appreciate ya stopping in.


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looks like you still got it Hammy,  very nice.


.
.
.
Yes Hammy, you do indeed still have it.........maybe penisillin would help j/k.
.
.
They are all lookin' great. How easy/difficult were they to clone?


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> Yes Hammy, you do indeed still have it.........maybe penisillin would help j/k.
> ...



Lol..no not the penisillin shot. I have had one of those back when I was in the Philippines. Not fun.  

The Golden Goat was easy to clone. I tried a new method and it worked first time. Took about 7 days to see roots.  Thanks for popping in.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 22, 2012)

lookin' good Hammy.. I'm watching that Walker.. I hope it blows up for ya..


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> lookin' good Hammy.. I'm watching that Walker.. I hope it blows up for ya..




Thanks bro...I am hoping as well.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 22, 2012)

you're killin' it. you def have some strains that make my chops wet. slee x skunk is one of my favs. wifi is high on my list & by the sounds of it that GG is going to be bomb. welcome back to the game


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2012)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> you're killin' it. you def have some strains that make my chops wet. slee x skunk is one of my favs. wifi is high on my list & by the sounds of it that GG is going to be bomb. welcome back to the game




Doc thank you for those very kind words...it's nice to be back. WiFi has been on the top of my list for a while now. Ever since I saw Shadrack grow it out over at Cannetics. Thanks again.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 22, 2012)

Strain list is about to get larger!


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Strain list is about to get larger!



I bow down to the almighty clone fairy....


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

Couple pics... SleeStak x Skunk and a WiFi.  Broad fat leaves on the WiFi.  Also a couple clones in my clone chamber.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2012)

looking GREAT as always  *GREEN MOJO* 4 ladies!!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking GREAT as always  *GREEN MOJO* 4 ladies!!!




Thanks Dr....proper GJ coming this weekend. Gotta think up a snazzy name for it.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 26, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr....proper GJ coming this weekend. Gotta think up a snazzy name for it.




kool can't wait for the GJ's name  .  your grow is looking beautifully already  :icon_smile:    

im trying 2 do ur method .
starting w/ miracle grow soil n pure water @ fisrt.  What nutes r u using HL? u using regular water?   

i'm trying to get my weight to go up :icon_smile:  thanks broosky smoke w/ me I got a fat joint 4 mi b-day :48: :2940th_rasta:   :joint: :afroweed:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 26, 2012)

every day  smoke like is mi birthday lol


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol...Dr, you are a trip. 

Some pics of where we are at. Flip an a GJ starts tomorrow.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 27, 2012)

They look amazing, these are new strains to me so looking forward to the GJ.

really nice growth, have they been under T5's so far?


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> They look amazing, these are new strains to me so looking forward to the GJ.
> 
> really nice growth, have they been under T5's so far?




Thanks dman...yes all T5 growth so far.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 27, 2012)

Good work there Hammy  Nice tight internode growth. How many lumens you got on them?


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Good work there Hammy  Nice tight internode growth. How many lumens you got on them?




Thanks Hush....that's the great part about T5's in veg. I am actually 4000 lumens under min. Got 20,000 and 2x4 should have 24,000. Still get great growth off them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 27, 2012)

your plants are real nice n short super green super bushy ... looking good man you still using miracle grow soil?  how about your nutes? u still using foxfarm?  k good luck with your plants Master Lewis 

I wonder if LED are as good... i'm thinking of going either T5's or LED what u think?:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> your plants are real nice n short super green super bushy ... looking good man you still using miracle grow soil?  how about your nutes? u still using foxfarm?  k good luck with your plants Master Lewis
> 
> I wonder if LED are as good... i'm thinking of going either T5's or LED what u think?:hubba:




Soil this run is a mix of peat moss, top soil, perlite, and sweet lime. My local Home Depot was out of seed starter mix and isn't getting more till next spring.
Nutrients are General Hydroponics 3 part series. Using grow, micro, bloom at 3-2-1 right now. I am sticking with my HO T5's for veg....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Soil this run is a mix of peat moss, top soil, perlite, and sweet lime. My local Home Depot was out of seed starter mix and isn't getting more till next spring.
> Nutrients are General Hydroponics 3 part series. Using grow, micro, bloom at 3-2-1 right now. I am sticking with my HO T5's for veg....


:hubba: 


Kool nice to know.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 31, 2012)

How you livin' Hammy? Hope you're okay brutha!


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> How you livin' Hammy? Hope you're okay brutha!




Just got power back..My family is fine. Just had to deal with no power or heat for 4 days. The cold nights were the worst.  

Plants stretched...here are a couple pics. Nothing major....some lst and they will be fine.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 1, 2012)

Great!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2012)

Great news Hammy!


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 2, 2012)

I like your pic's, i can't wait till i learn how to make mine look like that.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 2, 2012)

goofy stretch on the 2nd pic, but I'm super glad that everything is okay with you.. (and your gals).. 

We are getting so much gloom and doom on the news here on the west coast about Jersey and New York.. glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks Nchef, Rose, sc, and cmd....cmd it looks even worse in person. Been delivering to whole neighborhoods that look like a tornado hit them.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad to hear all is sound a safe HL.

Every time I seen a big brown truck, I thought of ya and wondered if you were working or cleaning up what was left of the home. Hate to say the word work, but this time it is good to hear that you are.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome back, Hammy. Glad to hear everything is getting back to normal for you. Many have not been so fortunate -- thinking of them....

Peace


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Glad to hear all is sound a safe HL.
> 
> Every time I seen a big brown truck, I thought of ya and wondered if you were working or cleaning up what was left of the home. Hate to say the word work, but this time it is good to hear that you are.






			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Hammy. Glad to hear everything is getting back to normal for you. Many have not been so fortunate -- thinking of them....
> 
> Peace



Thanks guys. I am reminded of how bad some have it everyday that i work. I have been in a half a dozen different towns and the devastation is everywhere.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2012)

They are rebounding now...fed them real good. The stretch can't be undone but at least they look healthy.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 3, 2012)

Lookin good mang...


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking good Hammy! Glad you and yours made it through!

:48:

ODF


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Lookin good mang...


Thanks bro..



			
				OldDaddyFedder said:
			
		

> Looking good Hammy! Glad you and yours made it through!
> 
> :48:
> 
> ODF



Thanks ODF...nice to have power back. Rough 4 days.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice to see your doing good Hammy!  Plants look real nice!


----------



## Locked (Nov 4, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Nice to see your doing good Hammy!  Plants look real nice!



Thanks jg....everything seems back on track.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey Hammy I finally got some of them Larry og seeds to try out.
  Decided to run the Purple og#18 first, but will definitely be bugging you for some advice in a couple months.


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy I finally got some of them Larry og seeds to try out.
> Decided to run the Purple og#18 first, but will definitely be bugging you for some advice in a couple months.




Hit me up when you need me bro. Purple OG#18 sounds like the bomb as well.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Hammy will do!  I have been wanting to grow a good purple strain for a while now.


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammy will do!  I have been wanting to grow a good purple strain for a while now.




Potent Purples are rare....if you get one hang onto it.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 5, 2012)

nice recovery! How badly do you think the Albert Walker was affected? How are you liking the AW so far?


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> nice recovery! How badly do you think the Albert Walker was affected? How are you liking the AW so far?




Thanks bro...AW wasn't affected that badly at all. Goat stretched more then her. I flipped her this weekend and she looking healthy. Pics tomorrow, provided I don't work till 9 pm. So far I like the structure on the AW...she is kind of a slow grower, but she has stayed short and bushy.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks bro...AW wasn't affected that badly at all. Goat stretched more then her. I flipped her this weekend and she looking healthy. Pics tomorrow, provided I don't work till 9 pm. So far I like the structure on the AW...she is kind of a slow grower, but she has stayed short and bushy.


 
The GG is much more sat in structure and expression, so not too much of a surprize that she showed off a little


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> The GG is much more sat in structure and expression, so not too much of a surprize that she showed off a little




How about the smoke? Indica, Sat or mix? I like the fact that she has not gotten unruly on me.


----------



## Locked (Nov 7, 2012)

The Golden Goat, Albert Walker and a SleeStak x Skunk.


----------

